# [PPOTW] Now that all 3 next-gen consoles are out, which do you own?



## T-hug (Dec 1, 2013)

So now the big 3 next-gen consoles are all officially out, which one(s) do you own?
Why did you make that decision?
Let us know in the comments!




Spoiler: Previous Polls



Previous Week - Which of the nextgen console do you own?{/url]
Week 22 - Do you think the Xbox One launch was good?
Week 21 - Do you think the PS4 launch was good?
Week 20 - Is Microsoft right to ban early Xbone players?
Week 19 - What is the best video game genre?
Week 18 - Is Vita TV a good idea?
Week 17 - Have you got Pokemon X or Y? 
Week 16 - Do you keep trade or sell your games?
Week 15 - Are you interested in Valve's new Vision for Steam 
Week 14 - Do you think GTAV is the game of the generation?
 Week 13 - Have you ever backed a Kickstarter project?
 Week 12 - Will you be buying a 2DS? 
 Week 11 - After last weeks Gamescom are you more or less interested in the PS Vita? 
 Week 10 - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 


 
If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2013)

i dont have any next gen consoles yet  i am still waiting for some more games


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 1, 2013)

I've purchased the WiiU for my 1st party fix & the PS4 is the natural progression from my PS3, being subscribed to Plus was another incentive for my launch PS4 purchase.


----------



## oji (Dec 1, 2013)

I've no Next-gen console yet but have in my plans to buy Wii U.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 1, 2013)

Wii U and Xbox One.


----------



## Mario92 (Dec 1, 2013)

I want the real next gen machine which I already have: PC

...and Wii U 
When PS4 gets some games I would like that as well as I do own PS3 with plus service so I would get even more free games.


----------



## JPnintendo (Dec 1, 2013)

I've got a WiiU a few days of launch. It choose it because I always used to play nintendo 's games is a very funny machine!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 1, 2013)

I literally giggled when I saw the Poll results after I voted


----------



## Magsor (Dec 1, 2013)

I am a collector let's face it... WiiU and Ps4 for 1st party games and  Xbone for kinect whole goodie.


----------



## razielleonhart (Dec 1, 2013)

on Wii U number 2 *kinda went over board when i was having problems with the vWii mode hack and thew away the system*


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nothing as yet as I am waiting for games, features and bugs to be worked out and hacks to be worked in. A friend got an xbone so chances are if I do get something my first choice will be that so we can swap games and controllers as necessary.


----------



## il Lucario li (Dec 1, 2013)

None of them because I have no money


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 1, 2013)

None of them because I have no interesting in PS4 games but when there are then I will buy PS4. For now, I have PS3 and Wii. No, I am not buying Wii U yet either.


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 1, 2013)

Just the Wii U. Ordered the Xbox One (apparently coming before chrimbo), and will pick up a PS4 sometime next year... gotta have em all! No gaems though (and I wouldn't have been too impressed if I'd waited for hours to get a faulty console), so there's no mad rush...


----------



## Issac (Dec 1, 2013)

I only have a Wii U so far. I will get a PS4 eventually, to "replace" my PS3. I've never been a fan of Xbox, so I don't think I will get a Xbox One ever.


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2013)

Vita and 3DS...

None of them. As I'm integrated into the Playstation ecosystem the PS4 will most likely see a purchase from myself. I'm just going to wait until the software is there till I make a commitment. With Wii U, again I want to wait till enough software I want is there as well when I can get a good price on it. If the Wii U continues to bomb in Britiannia, hopefully I can get a good deal on it. Xbone is just irrelevant to my interests particularly at it's price point.

Shit isn't helped by the fact the PS3 is still going to receive awesome gaems in the future. It says a lot when I'm more excited about Persona 5 than the vast majority of next gen titles.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 1, 2013)

#LastGenConsoleServantRace

Don't get me wrong, I'm interested in the PS4, but buying at launch is just a terrible idea all around. I'll wait and see how the system does, and if it's still looking good after a year or so, I'll pick it up once the price has dipped. Patience isn't so hard, especially when there's still quite a few games coming out for this generation to tide me over.

Then again, maybe I'll just take all my money, throw it into a beefy PC, and then never concern myself with the peasantry again.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> Shit isn't helped by the fact the PS3 is still going to receive awesome gaems in the future. It says a lot when I'm more excited about Persona 5 than the vast majority of next gen titles.


 

South Park and the Stick of Truth for me.

Anyways, right now I have a WiiU, I will definitely be getting a PS4 when I have the funds though, and when something good catches my eye. Usually Naughty Dog can sell me a PS4, but I'm not entirely sure if I want another Uncharted to be honest.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Dec 1, 2013)

I was excited with WiiU
about to get it because of Tomb Raider/Sleeping dogs and Squareenix doesn't even bother releasing their games on WiiU

so... I skip that, get new processor and gpu, all set.
probably PS4 next or another couple of year, no game breaker released yet currently.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 1, 2013)

Issac said:


> I only have a Wii U so far. I will get a PS4 eventually, to "replace" my PS3. I've never been a fan of Xbox, so I don't think I will get a Xbox One ever.


Stole the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## CharlesHoy (Dec 1, 2013)

Bought the WiiU a while ago and PS4 today, my brother has an Xbone =)


----------



## PityOnU (Dec 1, 2013)

The Wii U is the only console that has (IMHO) fantastic exclusives and innovative features. Had it for a while now and I still have those "wow" moments where the asymmetric gameplay or cool features of the tablet really impresses me.

Every time I look at a list of "best games on..." for the PlayStation or Xbox, all I end up saying is

"That one's on PC...
So is that one
And that one
And this one"

Xbox is especially guilty of this. The PlayStation seems to get very interesting exclusive games (Journey, Puppeteer, Unfinished Swan), but they are few and far between, and often not well marketed so I end up missing them.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 1, 2013)

None, unless you count Vita and 3DS. I'll be getting a PS4 sometime next year. I don't know, too many great games are also scheduled for next year. Might get a Wii U before the year ends. No interest in Xbox One.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 1, 2013)

>people actually voting for Wii U

disgusting.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2013)

I own a Wii U. I am waiting on the PS4 and not even attempting to get an XBone


----------



## Dork (Dec 1, 2013)

Wii U + 3DS + Vita
And I got a PC for multiplats. I'm all set.


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >people actually voting for Wii U
> 
> disgusting.


 

> GBAtemp
> Console sells a million systems on launch day
> Regarded as a bad launch
> GBAtemp


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 1, 2013)

Add "PC" to the poll!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2013)

naved.islam14 said:


> Add "PC" to the poll!


 
Why? It's not one of the next gen consoles.


----------



## Originality (Dec 1, 2013)

WiiU. Because Monster Hunter.

I'll decide between the 1 and 4 when more games come out, but currently leaning towards PS4. Leaning towards next summer. If the price drops. And there are more than 2 games I want to play.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> I literally giggled when I saw the Poll results after I voted



Same here really, 90 votes for Wii U and only 1 for XBone ?! What the fuck man, GBAtemp so in love with Nintendo, didn't know it was this bad 
Pretty sad for XBone, I might pick that one up in the next few years, if I like the games and maybe some piracy is possible.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Dec 1, 2013)

I own none. If I did buy a Wii U, it would be strictly to play SSB.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Dec 1, 2013)

WiiU for exclusives mostly.
PC for everything else


----------



## bowser (Dec 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >people actually voting for Wii U
> 
> disgusting.


Ah, the obligatory "diss everything Nintendo" post from Guild. Must be pretty easy on this forum.

Maybe everyone is voting for Wii U because it is the only console that actually works


----------



## Gahars (Dec 1, 2013)

bowser said:


> Maybe everyone is voting for Wii U because it is the only console that actually works


 

To be fair, it's pretty hard to fail as a paperweight.


----------



## Rob Blou (Dec 1, 2013)

there's no reason for me to buy a PS4 or a Xbox one now ... I'll wait for the good games to come out and the price to drop cause right now there is 0 games I'd like to play. I'm super happy with my Wii U anyways


----------



## Parasite X (Dec 1, 2013)

razielleonhart said:


> on Wii U number 2 *kinda went over board when i was having problems with the vWii mode hack and thew away the system*




Wth why ?

I currently own a WiiU &  love it nothing beats Nintendo especially when you have bc I don't own a XboxOne but I'm competing in the #Every2minutes contest to win a XboxOne as for PS4 my dad says he'll get it for me 



Gahars said:


> To be fair, it's pretty hard to fail as a paperweight.




That's an amusing joke paper riiight


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> To be fair, it's pretty hard to fail as a paperweight.



You always seem to provide me with interesting ideas.... a failed paperweight could be as awesome as the useless box.


----------



## Zeliga (Dec 1, 2013)

WiiU and PS4 all day, everyday!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> To be fair, it's pretty hard to fail as a paperweight.


 
Still get more use out of a paper weight than you would with a PS4 or Xbox One right now.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >people actually voting for Wii U
> 
> disgusting.


Just wait, you will jump to the Wii U wagon once No More Heroes 3 is released.


----------



## Parasite X (Dec 1, 2013)

Zeliga said:


> WiiU and PS4 all day, everyday!



I agree even if I owned a PS4 & Xbox One my WiiU would get  the most love out of all three.Can I join your saiyan pack I'm the biggest DBZ, Naruto/Shippoden & Bleach fanatic


----------



## Zeliga (Dec 1, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> I agree even if I owned a PS4 & Xbox One my WiiU would get the most love out of all three.Can I join your saiyan pack I'm the biggest DBZ fanatic


 
Yea, I cherish my WiiU too. I love the DBZ sure you can join, you know any good like DBZ costum title?


----------



## Parasite X (Dec 1, 2013)

Zeliga said:


> Yea, I cherish my WiiU too. I love the DBZ sure you can join, you know any good like DBZ costum title?




I don't know of any costum titles but I love the tv show & I own almost all of the DBZ volumes & movies except DBZ BOG I've looked for links so I could watch it but they didn't work but thank you for making me part of your pack what's your user so I could add you on WiiU 



Zeliga said:


> Yea, I cherish my WiiU too. I love the DBZ sure you can join, you know any good like DBZ costum title?




How was your ThanksGiving & BlackFriday


----------



## Zeliga (Dec 1, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> How was your ThanksGiving & BlackFriday


 
Well, I don't live in the US. But I got some games for a good price


----------



## Minox (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't have even have a TV for my SNES/Gamecube so most if not all new consoles are out of the window for me. Not that I think I would've gotten them even if I had a TV though.


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 1, 2013)

Does 3DS count...? I will eventually get a Wii U when SSB4 is released. Not really interested in PS4 and Xbox One, it has no gaems (games) for Mii.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 1, 2013)

Sadly got a defective PS4.
Replacement within 5 working days.. maybe 
But I have Wii U and a working PS4 soon.


----------



## Chocolina (Dec 1, 2013)

In my opinion, the best time to buy a console or handheld is 1.5-2+ years after release.

Its awhile to wait, but you'll have a better library and access to cheaper used launch games.

I know developers do their bet to push launch titles, but I think that pushing has it's toll on the  final games. Its regretful that Day1 patches became a thing of norm on 360 and PS3, while Nintendo finishes their game to completion and to the best of their ability. The only patches Nintendo has released for their games have been fix unforeseen exploits that were bound to be uncovered by their million+ audience compared to their much smaller in number dev teams.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 1, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> That's an amusing joke paper riiight


 
Status: Fanny flimflammed.



ShadowSoldier said:


> Still get more use out of a paper weight than you would with a PS4 or Xbox One right now.


 
Yeah, they just launched and consoles at launch are terrible, period. That's like bragging you smell slightly better than shit; even if it's true, you're not impressing anybody.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 1, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Just wait, you will jump to the Wii U wagon once No More Heroes 3 is released.


What if it also releases on PS4?
The game did go multiplat if I recall.
(The 360 version was the uncut version which was hilarious. )


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 1, 2013)

Now that they're all out they aren't really NEXT gen anymore, they're current gen.

And I don't have any. Hope to have a WiiU soon, tho.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've mistakenly cast a vote for _"all of them"_, I don't own them _now_ but I plan to own all three at some point, at least after I get a 360 just for the sake of owning one. It's nice to have each one to have a taste of all the gaming generation has to offer - it's always been my policy. I may have my favorites, sure, but each system has its very own unique qualities making it a worthy purchase.

So yes, I'd like to _ultimately_ own all of them, but currently I own _none_ since launch consoles are just a tad too expensive for my taste - I'll wait till the prices drop and until then, I'll carry on filling in the gaps in my collection.


----------



## mkdms14 (Dec 1, 2013)

As of right now we know that there are at least over a hundred people that own a WiiU.  And I am one of them.  Hopefully it will continue to improve its sales numbers.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 1, 2013)

a Sexy White Super Slim Limited Edition PS3 with a shitload of wonderful games that I have yet to go through

oh, I also acquired and a nice, big, new, shiny---_*LACK of interest in the next, current new gen. *_

kaythxbai


----------



## jadawin (Dec 1, 2013)

I plan to buy the WiiU when I have the money. I'm just not into PS4 and Xbox One. Too much confusion into them...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2013)

Gonna get the PS4 eventually, probably sometime in the next couple weeks, and my little brother will be getting an XBone sometime around Christmas. 

Might get a Wii U when it dies off or something.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 1, 2013)

Have Wii U right now. While PS4 is definitely on my get list, it'll probably be 2 to 3 years before I actually pick it up.


----------



## DAZA (Dec 1, 2013)

i dont see myself getting either ps4 and xbone until end of next year, the usual reasons.... get rid of the bugs.. revision changes and the fact they need titles to be released that make the consoles shine and prove the next gen graphics are the shit!!!!


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a wiiu. And to be fair, I use it mostly for the local multiplayer. For everything else, I've got a PC.

Perhaps I'll buy a second hand on in a year or two, but I've got to be honest: it's more likely to serve as a blue ray player than as a gaming console.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 1, 2013)

Other, WIIu and a PC


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Just wait, you will jump to the Wii U wagon once No More Heroes 3 is released.


 

Not even I thought NMH2 was kinda poopy.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 2, 2013)

i dont have any of the next gen consoles yet. i would like to get the ps4 and xb1 when all the problems are worked out and when they have more games that i am interested in, but first i have to get a new ps3 to replace my 80gb the gave me the ylod after heavy usage over the 6 years that i owned it


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 2, 2013)

PS4&WiiU and it will stay that way.


----------



## [GBATemp]~IceStorm (Dec 2, 2013)

Daaaaaang, The PS4 and Xbone are like 2 parents fighting and the Wii u is like their baby son watching them fight.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't have no money  But by the time I get the money for a U, there should be some games worth getting


----------



## razielleonhart (Dec 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >people actually voting for Wii U
> 
> disgusting.


 
People believe in the Wii U


----------



## slingblade1170 (Dec 2, 2013)

My choices, just like last gen ill be the Wii U (which I already own) and XboxOne.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 2, 2013)

None of them, yet.

I'm intending to pick up a PS4 Slim in the near future however


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 2, 2013)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> None of them, yet.
> 
> I'm intending to pick up a PS4 Slim in the near future however


If near future for u is like 3 years then sure.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 2, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> What if it also releases on PS4?
> The game did go multiplat if I recall.
> (The 360 version was the uncut version which was hilarious. )


Only the first game received a HD port. The second game is still Wii exclusive. And I believe NMH3 will also be Wii U exclusive featuring some crazy Suda51 Wii U gamepad controls.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 2, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> If near future for u is like 3 years then sure.


Time flies


----------



## loco365 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a Wii U and a Wii U only.

Because it's the only one that's actually affordable to some degree.


----------



## Iluyan (Dec 2, 2013)

*PS4 & WiiU

I got the Wii U recently aswell actually.
The Wind Waker HD Premium Pack (with the cool controller) sudenly got me interrested.
Then i started to think... Mario Kart 8........The New Smash Bross with Megaman in it, potentionaly a new Zelda game.........

The PS4 i also got recently ^^ Fifa Next Gen . 
Otherwise not many interresting for PS4 yet, but we all know they will be there eventually, I ordered Killzone Shadowfall and will be receiving it soon ^^.

Im not at all interrested into a Xbox One, the only thing about it that could change my mind is an Improved game from Ninety Nine Nights or Project Spark. *


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I have a Wii U and a Wii U only.
> 
> Because it's the only one that's actually affordable to some degree.


 

I don't think $100 is really that much of a gap, relatively speaking.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I don't think $100 is really that much of a gap, relatively speaking.


 
I paid $230 for my WWHD Wii U.


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I paid $230 for my WWHD Wii U.


 

I paid $599 for my Superman Returns PS3.


----------



## ßleck (Dec 2, 2013)

I just own a Wii U now. I plan to buy a PS4 when it gets more interesting and that's probably when either the price drops or when better games come out. As for the Xbone... Yeah... No... Just no.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2013)

Just in general I don't think I'll buy a next gen console, not any time soon at least. I'm usually kinda busy between school and work and I don't earn that much money. Handhelds are much cheaper in terms of price of console and games. Plus the games are just pretty easy to pick up and play and bring around with me.

Plus a console game hasn't attracted my interest in a long time, I've bought like many more handheld games in the past few months. Since I got a 3DS I got Pokemon Y, Project X Zone, and Shin Megami Tensei IV. Also I got Killzone Mercs for my Vita.

So 3DS + Vita master race.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 2, 2013)

Voted for PS4, because I've pre-ordered it, though it isn't shipping until 31.12.2013-2.1.2014. I'll get a WiiU at some point, but so far I've yet to be impressed by it to actually buy it myself (disclaimer: a few of my friends have it and I've played it quite a bit. Still I don't see me owning it too soon, since I've got access to it and it has relatively few games. The PS4 on the other hand is something not many of my friends have (yet) so it's a good buy for me.).

The Xbox One? Sure I'm interested, but probably won't be buying it any time soon. Just bought the Xbox 360 a while ago (after owning a PS3 and Wii for years) and it's got a huge backlog. A fantastic console, but then again, it had about 30 games available that interested me (exclusives and multiplats both) at the time I bought it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just in general I don't think I'll buy a next gen console, not any time soon at least. I'm usually kinda busy between school and work and I don't earn that much money. Handhelds are much cheaper in terms of price of console and games. Plus the games are just pretty easy to pick up and play and bring around with me.
> 
> Plus a console game hasn't attracted my interest in a long time, I've bought like many more handheld games in the past few months. Since I got a 3DS I got Pokemon Y, Project X Zone, and Shin Megami Tensei IV. Also I got Killzone Mercs for my Vita.
> 
> So 3DS + Vita master race.


 

At least you like the 3DS


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just in general I don't think I'll buy a next gen console, not any time soon at least. I'm usually kinda busy between school and work and I don't earn that much money. Handhelds are much cheaper in terms of price of console and games. Plus the games are just pretty easy to pick up and play and bring around with me.
> 
> Plus a console game hasn't attracted my interest in a long time, I've bought like many more handheld games in the past few months. Since I got a 3DS I got Pokemon Y, Project X Zone, and Shin Megami Tensei IV. Also I got Killzone Mercs for my Vita.
> 
> So 3DS + Vita master race.


 

Basically you won't buy a next gen system until it has enough weeaboo gaems for you?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 3, 2013)

bought a PS4 and is fantastic, that's all I need for now.
as a golden era gamer I also want to buy a Wii U because Nintendo is the only company that you can be sure will bring classic games. but the games the Wii U has don't make me go buy it for the moment, once Mario Kart 8, Bayonetta 2, Zelda, Metroid or Starfox come out then will be the precise moment. Wind Waker almost make me buy it, but not enough hype.
for my portable dose I have both consoles, so no problem there.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 3, 2013)

I voted none of them and then immeditately remembered I own a WiiU.
...I honestly forgot that thing was 'next gen'.


----------



## lampdemon (Dec 3, 2013)

None, only getting a WiiU when Zelda or Smash Bros. are released, PS4 maybe in a year or two when it gets some games, and not interested in Xbone.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> At least you like the 3DS


 

The 3DS is a bad system with good games. I don't really like the console but I like the games that are on it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The 3DS is a bad system with good games. I don't really like the console but I like the games that are on it.


 

Yeah, I like the games, but I just sold my 3DS (long story)


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The 3DS is a bad system with good games. I don't really like the console but I like the games that are on it.


This.
There is so much wrong with it. Fortunately,  the games are good.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 4, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> This.
> There is so much wrong with it. Fortunately, the games are good.


 
Kind of confused. What's wrong with it?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 4, 2013)

omgpwn666 said:


> Kind of confused. What's wrong with it?


-I don't like how it feels while holding it. It's just not comfortable but that's my own gripe.
-It's region locked so I can't import unless I buy a whole new system.
-The system lacks an account system so you can't really go all digital. 
-Nintendo's eShop needs a lot of work. I know PSN does also but I can't really say eShop is better..

If only the Vita was more successful.  It would probably give Nintendo more of an idea of what to do.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 4, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> -I don't like how it feels while holding it. It's just not comfortable but that's my own gripe.
> -The system lacks an account system so you can't really go all digital.
> -Nintendo's eShop needs a lot of work.
> 
> If only the Vita was more successful. It would probably give Nintendo more of an idea of what to do.


 
I can agree with those two right there. I want an account system so I feel slightly more secure owning a game digitally, and I would love a gifting option for the eShop. So for me I wouldn't say, "There is so much wrong with it" But I can agree it needs some changes. Honestly, those are my only 2 complaints.


----------



## Tomobobo (Dec 4, 2013)

I got a Wii U, I only own the two Mario games and Nintendoland.  Seeing Mario rendered in 720p upscaled to 1080p brings a joy to my heart none of the other two systems can bring.  I mean, Cat Mario looks so good I want to stroke him.

I have zero Xbone exclusive titles to look forward to, I don't even know other than Halo what M$ is even planning, and I really don't want to pay for Xbox Live just to play online.  Same goes for Sony, although they can bring some exclusives that rock, they usually end up being delayed (looking at you The Last Guardian), but they don't have the same pizazz and charm that Nintendo can cram into titles, and this time they got greedy and want $ for online play, no thanks, I'll just play on steam.

Now, all of this changes when they become homebrew enabled.  I'll have all 3.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a Dreamcast


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

For the 3DS:

Battery sucks, it's actually worse than the Vita
eShop sucks
Graphics suck (still several steps below the Vita)
Dumb peripherals
Bad controls (the circle pad is pretty crap)
Resistive touchscreen < captive
Shitty web browser
Useless features
It's a rather mediocre console with good games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2013)

From my perspective I am going to have to query the quality of the games as well. Granted I tend not to care for Nintendo's game offerings but it seems the once great alternatives that the GBA and DS libraries were full of have dried up or at best dual platformed with android and worst (for Nintendo) gone all android/IOS.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> For the 3DS....


Are you talking about regular 3DS or 3DS XL?

Battery life on XL is certainly better than Vita.

My major grip with 3DS is the audio. Audio sounds bad when compared to Vita, and this is after I put on the headphone.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> For the 3DS:
> 
> Battery sucks, it's actually worse than the Vita
> eShop sucks
> ...


 
Someones reaching..like stretching to reach...

The original 3DS battery does suck but the 3DS XL lasts  for at least 8 hours of gameplay, which is more then enough.
Eshop definitely isin't on Xbox Live status but neither is PSN, for what it is Eshop is the ONLY place to purchase NINTENDO games digitally, legally. Definitely needs to be improved tho.
That's kinda tricky isin't it? the graphics suck? compared to what the Vita? ya the graphics aren't on that level but maybe it's because Nintendo knows what kinda games it wants to make. The Vita is very powerful and has no games (i know i know) to take advantage of the power what's the point of that exactly?
Every console has dumb peripherals, next.
Circle pad is 10000 times better than the little nubs on the VITA have them both here and it's no question.
I'm not sure what your point is here.
The web browser was designed to be able to look up cheats, guides while in gameplay that's it, it's relevant to the 3DS's power.
Useless to who? you? don't like 3D? well other people do. Deal with it.
Obviously you're trolling, i mean you literally never say anything positive on this board and you're just a go against the grain to seem cool type of person. You're becoming to predictable though change it up a bit man haha.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 5, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Are you talking about regular 3DS or 3DS XL?
> 
> Battery life on XL is certainly better than Vita.
> 
> My major grip with 3DS is the audio. Audio sounds bad when compared to Vita, and this is after I put on the headphone.


 
battery life of the 3DS XL is the same as the Vita if you use both under the same conditions, I had got up to 6 hours on my Vita with the lower brightness and flight mode.
Vita has better sound, screen and internal hardware.
Vita has an account system and a good store to download games and apps as well as music and movies.
Vita volume is louder than 3DS, with or without earphones
Vita can download and play games at the same time.(some games disable wifi completely)
Vita can play music while playing a game.(PSP, PSClassics and some Vita games doesn't admit this function)
3DS has more original and exclusive games to offer.
3DS has a resistive touchscreen that in my opinion is better for gaming as you can use a stylus and you have some tactile feedback as you can feel that you are pressing the screen.
3DS has glasses free 3D.
3DS has better interactivity with other 3DS consoles.(Streetpass/Spotpass)
3DS uses standard SD cards so you'll never have problem getting a bigger card cheap.

but enough of handheld talk, the topic is about next(current now???) gen home consoles.
one thing that PS4 and Wii U have but Xbone not is remote/off TV play, do someone think Microsoft will bring something like that to Xbone?? they already have Smartglass but that is more a second screen than off TV and that, again, PS4 and Wii U already have.


----------



## Dork (Dec 5, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> Obviously you're trolling, i mean you literally never say anything positive on this board and you're just a go against the grain to seem cool type of person. You're becoming to predictable though change it up a bit man haha.


>having a negative opinion makes you a troll
*tips fedora*


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> one thing that PS4 and Wii U have but Xbone not is remote/off TV play, do someone think Microsoft will bring something like that to Xbone?? they already have Smartglass but that is more a second screen than off TV and that, again, PS4 and Wii U already have.


Wii U's Off TV play is really not that practical. At best its signal can penetrate one wall.

PS4 on the other hand allows Vita to tap into LAN to use Remote Play, so its range is much more flexible than Wii U.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> >having a negative opinion makes you a troll
> *tips fedora*


 
When all you ever do is hate, then yes troll it is. Not just on 3DS but everything in general he is a massive Troll. 3DS is a shit console with good games? that doesn't even make any fucking sense when a console has good games then it's a good console that's it, we buy console's to PLAY GAMES, THAT'S THE POINT.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> When all you ever do is hate, then yes troll it is. Not just on 3DS but everything in general he is a massive Troll. 3DS is a shit console with good games? that doesn't even make any fucking sense when a console has good games then it's a good console that's it, we buy console's to PLAY GAMES, THAT'S THE POINT.


 

Someone's mad.

You do realize that he's talking about the console hardware, right? Come on, this isn't too difficult.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 5, 2013)

Someone is an Angry Geek!


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Someone's mad.
> 
> You do realize that he's talking about the console hardware, right? Come on, this isn't too difficult.


 
Yes, i'm furious just blinded by rage...lol. Console hardware really? if that's all it was then the Vita wins hands down no competition there isin't even a point of having that conversation. Everyone knows the Vita beats out the 3DS hardware wise. But that's not what it's about it's about bashing whoever he gets the chance to bash.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> Yes, i'm furious just blinded by rage...lol. Console hardware really? if that's all it was then the Vita wins hands down no competition there isin't even a point of having that conversation. Everyone knows the Vita beats out the 3DS hardware wise. But that's not what it's about it's about bashing whoever he gets the chance to bash.


 

"I don't like the 3DS' hardware, but it has some really great games that make up for the faults."
"Oh my God you bash EVERYTHING!"

?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "I don't like the 3DS' hardware, but it has some really great games that make up for the faults."
> "Oh my God you bash EVERYTHING!"
> 
> ?


 
"The 3DS is a bad system with good games. I don't really like the console but I like the games that are on it." to be exact which makes no sense like i said earlier. 

Gahars & Guild Mccommunis...who's Batman & who's Robin? anyways no point of me arguing on here, it's a complete futile act.

Happy Trolling.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> "The 3DS is a bad system with good games. I don't really like the console but I like the games that are on it." to be exact *which makes no sense* like i said earlier.



The PC is a complicated hodge podge of legacy systems with new features crowbarred in and layered on top of a non gaming focused OS with suspect track record with developers and a control system that could be a lot better. Damned if I do not enjoy the games made for it though.

I would say the same about the 3ds but as previously covered I do like the games for it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2013)

AngryGeek416 said:


> Gahars & Guild Mccommunis...who's Batman & who's Robin?


 

Technically we run on an equal communist structure. As the name implies.

EDIT: Also what it said makes complete sense. The system itself is bad. The hardware is bad on it. But the games are good. A console and games are not one thing. You can have a shit console with great games and a great console with shit games.

Maybe you don't understand things unless they're super basic and this is getting too philosophical for you.


----------

